# LHCF TO GO



## BeautifulNameX (Feb 22, 2008)

Do any of you ladies access the forums on mobile devices? I do. I am like always on hear reading something. Lol i'm on my phone right now. I use an operamini browser it makes it look just like the web site on the pc and is faster than regular cell phone internet. This is a sign of a tru hair addict i can't get enough lol. Dose anyone else view wirelessly.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Oh.... I do! Its usually during class...
Oh and I love Opera Mini!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 22, 2008)

Mickey said:


> Oh Oh.... I do! Its usually during class...
> Oh and I love *Opera Mini![/*quote]
> 
> What's that?


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 22, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Oh.... I do! Its usually during class...
> ...


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 22, 2008)

I lurk on my cellphone during the day when it's slow at work.


----------



## kellylinn77 (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL....Doin it right now. Tru addict!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 22, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> ladybeesrch said:
> 
> 
> > It's a program that I have on my Blackberry that's a web browser. It's awesome! I sure while doing cardio, standing in line, on lunch. Keeps the boxx off my back about surfing the net on the desktop.
> ...


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 22, 2008)

I read from my Blackberry as well. Where did you find the Opera Mini browser? Do you have to download it? Does it have a cost?


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Muziq by LG phone and I'm ALWAYS checking out LHCF from it Isn't technology wonderful??


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 22, 2008)

I lurk on my cell at night when I'm working because I get so bored at lunch.  It's frustrating because it takes me like 15 minutes to respond to one thread, so mostly I just lurk.

I even resorted to watching youtube hair videos on the phone but most of them are so hard to hear on the phone.


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got a blackberry so now i use it to its fullest potential and surf the board when I can.  I'm interested in the Opera mini browser as well.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL....I have a Laptop...and satellite internet.....So I be online while my husband is driving.......Doctors office......Where ever....My mom thinks I done straight lost my mind.....


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 22, 2008)

Whoo hoo...I'm installing it on my Blackberry right now.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Feb 22, 2008)

I downloaded it on mine.  I'm excited to try it out.  That BB browser was getting on my nerves.


----------



## SweetAKA (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok this Operamini is the stuff. I was wondering how I could go about getting something like this for my blackberry. Cause the browser they have was killing me.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Joanna721 (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought I was the only one....lol...I love my mogul


----------



## Mrs Abc (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah I do too. Alot actually. I have an iphone so it works great. Safari is awesome.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.operamini.com/
Here ya go!


----------



## ricochet (Feb 23, 2008)

Definitely, I have an opera browser on my Nintendo DS Lite and I am forever in Panera Bread, McDonald's and Starbucks using wifi and getting on lhcf, lol!


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 23, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I read from my Blackberry as well. Where did you find the Opera Mini browser? Do you have to download it? Does it have a cost?



*it is free. u can dl it to your regular computer then transfer it to your BB or you can dl it right onto ur bb from ur bb. i've got a curve that's how i did it. i love opera mini.*

opera mini for BB: http://www.operamini.com/

http://www.blackberryforums.com/

http://forums.crackberry.com/


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 23, 2008)

I love this!!!!! Thanks for starting this thread!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Treo does the operamini work on this as well?


----------



## asubeauty (Mar 10, 2008)

Dang, I didn't need to run into this thread... my contract is up in April and I've seen seriously considering getting a Blackberry or something so that I can check my email and stuff at school without dragging around that heavy laptop.

This forum costs me way more than the $5 per year...


----------



## imani97 (Mar 10, 2008)

asubeauty said:


> Dang, I didn't need to run into this thread... my contract is up in April and I've seen seriously considering getting a Blackberry or something so that I can check my email and stuff at school without dragging around that heavy laptop.
> 
> This forum costs me way more than the $5 per year...



That's exactly why I bought mine last semester. I was working PT, had a fellowship and was conducting research for class. I needed to have my email accessible. Well, a semester later, I'm not even working anymore.  It's ok, I look at it as an investment in my education.


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 10, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> ladybeesrch said:
> 
> 
> > It's a program that I have on my Blackberry that's a web browser. It's awesome! I sure while doing cardio, standing in line, on lunch. Keeps the boxx off my back about surfing the net on the desktop.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup... via Hiptop


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 11, 2008)

Marbel said:


> I have a Treo does the operamini work on this as well?



I also have a Treo and I couldn't get it to work


----------



## QUINN (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't tried this forum just yet. I got my Moto Q9c w/ the SERO plan (thanks again, LHCFDivas for the hook up) on March 8th and I can't keep my hands off of it. I plan on dl Opera Mini just as soon as DF(finally happy) gets my memory card. YEAH! Thanks again for reiterating a great product. I research things to death before I jump on them.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm always on my sk. I'm on it right now. LHCF is so addictive.


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Mar 12, 2008)

I actually use my playstation psp to view this forum from time to time when I'm away from home.  As long as I can find a wireless access point, I'm go to go.


----------

